# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  منبع مناسب برای ریاضی عمومی ۲

## New person2

سلام دوستان،
می خواستم بدونم که آیا کتاب های ریاضی عمومی ۱ و ۲ مدرسان شریف کتاب های مناسب و کامل برای مطالعه در طول ترم هستند؟ می تونند پاسخگوی امتحانات میان ترم و پایان ترم باشند؟

خیلی ممنون

----------


## New person2

سلام
اگه کسی هست، لطفا جواب بده.... ممنون

----------


## roc

> سلام
> اگه کسی هست، لطفا جواب بده.... ممنون


بله بله
 بسیار کامل هستند 

تست و راهکار و حل مناسب بسیار کتاب های خوب و بدر بخور هستن

----------


## New person2

لطفاً دیگر دوستان هم نظر بدین. اگه هم مناسب نیستند، به نظرتون از بین کتاب های مرجع، کتاب آقاسی بهتره یا کتاب ظهوری زنگنه-نادری؟ لطفاً

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام دوستان،
> می خواستم بدونم که آیا کتاب های ریاضی عمومی ۱ و ۲ مدرسان شریف کتاب های مناسب و کامل برای مطالعه در طول ترم هستند؟ می تونند پاسخگوی امتحانات میان ترم و پایان ترم باشند؟
> 
> خیلی ممنون


مکتب خونه |ریاضی عمومی ۲

----------


## tohid645

> سلام دوستان،
> می خواستم بدونم که آیا کتاب های ریاضی عمومی ۱ و ۲ مدرسان شریف کتاب های مناسب و کامل برای مطالعه در طول ترم هستند؟ می تونند پاسخگوی امتحانات میان ترم و پایان ترم باشند؟
> 
> خیلی ممنون


توماس خوبه

----------


## alireza378

من خودم دانشجو نیستم
ولی ریاضی عمومی آقاسی رو یه نگاهی بندازید
تمرین و اینها خیلی زیاد داره و حجیمه
اما اگر بخونید توی ریاضی عمومی خیلی قوی میشید. فقط باید وقت بذارید روش

----------


## the END

برای مطالعه در طول ترم ، بهتره که از کتاب های مرجع استفاده کنید.
بنده جیمز استوارت که پر فروش ترین کتاب تاریخ حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال جهان هست رو پیشنهاد می کنم.
این کتاب توسط آقای ارشک حمیدی در انتشارات فاطمی به زیبایی ترجمه شده.

----------


## Mehran93071

کتاب فقط حسین فرامزی   :Yahoo (1):   :Yahoo (4):  عالیه !

----------

